# Poodle Cottage, Grampian - April 2013



## Stussy (Apr 9, 2013)

My weekend solo adventure consisted of around 12 reccys of various sites, so hopefully a couple new reports heading this way in the near future! I did manage to take a couple shots and this was a nice little surprise I've had my eye on for a while.

This little row of two cottages sit on a busy main road, only managed to get pics of one cottage in the meantime, the second one was much more overgrown and will require a lot more protection from the bramble and rose bushes surrounding it. I did try but I was becoming concerned by blood loss  


Quickly got a external before being run over  






The little cottage consisted of only 4 rooms and a outhouse, so mostly just detail shots of some of the cool things I saw inside!

I really like the plain old doors, almost simplistic






The standard poodle 






Quite a few intersting bit n bobs left on the window sills 










Nice old bicycle






Not entirely sure what this was, but its a Sobell Festival, and some fabulous wallpaper!!






Bonny tiles for a kitchen, sadly these never got fitted.






Esquire Vacuum cleaner, was told once buy a cleaner these were fantastic!  






Bit of gardening anyone??






Hackney Carriages, not sure what this could have come from?






Was really intrigued by this record player but have no idea of any maker or anything  










Thought it was bad luck to hang horse shoes, triple for this home 






Was a really pretty path and burn right behind the cottages that went round a nearby wood.






Thanks for looking, I will be back again to find out what next door contains!!


----------



## Mars Lander (Apr 9, 2013)

wowser mate that is GOOOOD!! my kind of splore that and wonderful photography to boot.


----------



## Silent Hill (Apr 9, 2013)

Mmmmmmm vintage heaven  Loving that loads  Great find , and roll on next door


----------



## Stealthstar79 (Apr 9, 2013)

I agree amazing wallpaper!
Lovely pics and a great find,
Thanks..


----------



## MrDan (Apr 9, 2013)

The hackney carriage sign was for taxis, think that dates back to late 40s and 50s? 
Some very interesting finds here, thanks


----------



## oldscrote (Apr 9, 2013)

What a great find
The Sobell is shown here

http://www.worthpoint.com/worthopedia/1950s-60s-vintage-sobell-festival-268147395

And a Hackney carriage is a the posh term for a taxi


----------



## TeeJF (Apr 9, 2013)

What a lovely place, such a shame it's going to crumble soon.


----------



## scribble (Apr 9, 2013)

A very interesting splore. Loving the old reel to reel.


----------



## Sshhhh... (Apr 9, 2013)

Nice shots there of a interesting location! Great report


----------



## UE-OMJ (Apr 9, 2013)

Lovely! My mum has an old reel tape player thing that would play those old reels! What a good place.

I would have liked a few 'whole room' shots to give a better overall view of it. Do you have any?


----------



## Judderman62 (Apr 9, 2013)

OMG !!! want, want, want


----------



## shot_in_the_dark (Apr 9, 2013)

this is awesome, lovely shots to


----------



## HughieD (Apr 10, 2013)

Superb pix, loving the processing. Really captures the atmosphere.


----------



## Stussy (Apr 11, 2013)

Sshhhh... said:


> Nice shots there of a interesting location! Great report



Sorry dude, the room wide pics turned out really bad and deleted them. When I head back for the neighbouring side I'll get some 

Thanks everyone else much appreciated!


----------



## hnmisty (Apr 19, 2013)

Apparently only bad luck to hang horseshoes upside down 

Interesting find


----------

